
Python 3 is now used in 36% commercial projects - mnmlsm
https://semaphoreci.com/blog/2017/10/18/python-versions-used-in-commercial-projects-in-2017.html
======
staticelf
I think Python made a bit of a bad move with Python 3. I mean, for how many
years have it been released without even reaching 50% of usage?

Look at many other languages, php, ruby etc. They make breaking changes and
give the users a choice. If you want the new features, you'll have to upgrade.
PHP7 for example, has been out for about 2 years now and almost have 10% usage
already. It's not great, but I think the upgrades will go a lot faster than in
the Python community as libraries and frameworks move to the new version and
completely stops supporting the old.

I think that is a better path for tools like programming languages instead of
making new stuff for two different versions. People are lazy, companies even
more so. If there is no reason to update they won't.

